
RCE through open PHP-FPM ports - based2
https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2019/07/27/1
======
based2
[https://lobste.rs/s/pnwxuv/rce_through_open_php_fpm_ports](https://lobste.rs/s/pnwxuv/rce_through_open_php_fpm_ports)

